# I needed a workbench



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

I was in desperate need of a more organized shop. Any and all flat surfaces were cluttered with unfinished projects and tools which made it frustrating to say the least to.....well, finish projects.:laughing:
I began by installing cabinets to store my tools, but I still needed a proper workbench. Off to Harbor Freight to buy one of theirs on sale. Got home and put it together and..... not really big enough for my needs. So..... on my wifes suggestion, off to Harbor Freight to buy another bench on sale. Got home and put it together and.... decided to marry the two together. It's perfect for my needs and as an added bonus it is exactly the right height to double as an out feed table for my table saw:thumbsup:

Can someone tell me how to add photos?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Go to this link about photos:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks, here goes:icon_smile:


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Now I just need to know how to rotate them


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing:

Nice looking Bench!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice looking bench. That thing is huge!


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's huge, but I've used every inch of it already. It weighs about #400 and is pretty sturdy. I'm going to build a cabinet for the area below the drawer banks next. I've been adding tool storage to my lathe most recently.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

*Lathe storage*

Here are some photos


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

A few more. Notice the sliding lock to secure the tailstock. Also note the round socket on the end. It has a rare earth magnet in it to hold the Longworth chuck when not in use


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Art, looks great. Any luck learning how to rotate the pics?


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Obviously not:laughing:
I probably need to put them in I Photo and rotate them first. Then upload.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

or if you have a windows vista or windows 7 computer, there is a simple program built in that will do it. 

just double click on the JPG file, and it will open the image viewer. in that window, in the lower right, next to the red "X", there are 2 semi circle looking things. those rotate it 90 degrees in one direction or the other and save it automatically. rotating it 4 times will put it back to the original orientation.


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Windows? What is a Windows Vista?:laughing:
I went Apple a long time ago. Would never go back. When I put all the photos in IPhoto they wer in the correct upright orientation, so I think it's a size thing. Firemedic fixed the first ones so maybe when he gets a chance he can tell me how:whistling2:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Art Smith said:


> Firemedic fixed the first ones so maybe when he gets a chance he can tell me how:whistling2:


Windows 7 here :laughing:

but I have to admit, I have an IBook waiting in the cart to be ordered :smile::yes:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah, this explains it. You built the workbench to match your giant lathe!


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah, my wife bought me the lathe for my birthday last year. I have a Jet 12 inch mini lathe too. You might be able to see it in one of the bench photos.
Firemedic- I was a Windows guy for many years, but after contracting two viruses which wiped out two laptops along with all the tens of thousands of photos that I use for my safety and productivity training that I do for arborists, I decided to go Mac. I find it easier to work with in most cases. Although I have had issues when trying to plug in to the digital projection systems at the LSU facilities


----------



## Art Smith (Oct 16, 2012)

I hope to get the matching Powermatic table saw this year:smile:


----------



## terrysumner (Oct 5, 2008)

*Free photo editing program*

Go here... www.irfanview.com and download their program called Irfanview. It is a free photo editing program that is VERY easy to use. I've been using it for at least 15 years through al it's upgrades. And did I mention it's free?


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! your shop is looking great and organized already with the beautiful bench and tool storage you made. All really well built. Great job!


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The best part of all is that he's got an island bench = all 4 sides are useful.

I use the "Picture Manager" which comes with Windows2000 and WindowsXP is even easier.
Click on Edit Photos. On the RH side is a list. Click on 'Rotate' and follow the arrows.
Click on OK then upper LH corner, Save.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Robson Valley said:


> The best part of all is that he's got an island bench = all 4 sides are useful.
> 
> I use the "Picture Manager" which comes with Windows2000 and WindowsXP is even easier.
> Click on Edit Photos. On the RH side is a list. Click on 'Rotate' and follow the arrows.
> Click on OK then upper LH corner, Save.


he uses apple.


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

How is the quality on the harbor freight workbench? I am working with a VERY crappy bench I built about 10 years ago. I cant imagine it is perfect, but for a little over $100 it is almost too cheap not to buy.


----------



## panhandler (Apr 28, 2011)

Art Smith said:


> Thanks, here goes:icon_smile:


Great looking bench and wonderful idea if you have the room. Just a quick question, what wood did you use between the two benches? I love the contrast. And also what did you use to finish it?


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

This is the model I'm looking at building. I would love to use hard wood but I'm on a tight budget. So I'm going to use #1 2x4 & 5/8" plywood for the top. 










http://www.eaa1000.av.org/technicl/worktabl/tablefig.htm


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

MrElliott1982 said:


> How is the quality on the harbor freight workbench? I am working with a VERY crappy bench I built about 10 years ago. I cant imagine it is perfect, but for a little over $100 it is almost too cheap not to buy.


 I've got one that serves it purpose. Not as heavy as it needs to be, so you'll need to weigh the shelf area down with "stuff". It's way better than nothing, and will do until you save up the duckets to build that perfect bench of your dreams.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Anguspapa said:


> This is the model I'm looking at building. I would love to use hard wood but I'm on a tight budget. So I'm going to use #1 2x4 & 5/8" plywood for the top.
> 
> 
> View attachment 70883
> ...


that is sure to be more than sturdy enough. the only thing that might be missing is enough weight to keep it from sliding along the floor if you are doing anything that puts side pressure on it. so put heavy stuff on the shelf.

the legs on all the benches i have made are like that, but i usually use 2x3s instead of 2x4s, simply because where i live, they cost about 25 cents less per board (yes, i am THAT cheap). even with the 2x3s, they are plenty strong enough for anything i will ever do with them.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice looking shop indeed and clever workbench... but I do have 1 question... how did you level 2 benches to be to be equal or do you have a bump or valley in the middle? 

I did have a hard time viewing the pictures. Looks like somebody upset the apple cart :laughing:


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

BernieL said:


> Nice looking shop indeed and clever workbench... but I do have 1 question... how did you level 2 benches to be to be equal or do you have a bump or valley in the middle?
> 
> I did have a hard time viewing the pictures. Looks like somebody upset the apple cart :laughing:


Well that's not my bench, I'll be using the same plans. Trying to prevent any bumps or valley. And I only wish that was my garage! To help stop the any gaps and bows in the wood I'll be buying #1 dried. I hope that it will look as good as the picture!


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

Anguspapa - A heads up on matching your benches... the problem will not be in the lumber or material, I think the problem will originate in the floor. Even cement floors are not always perfectly flat. Thinking about it... I suppose if you matched your 2 surfaces and then shim the bases, that might work. Could be I'm over thinking this but good luck with your build and do post pictures for those of us who really like workbenches. Check out Cris' "Swiis army knife of benches" post in this forum.


----------



## Anguspapa (May 4, 2013)

Well I finished my work bench to day and it did not come out that bad. It will service its purpose. In the future I would like to build one of those bigger nice ones that I have seen out there.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

looks great papa. for leveling and dealing with floors that are not perfectly flat (like mine), 1/2" t-nuts in the bottoms of the legs with bolts can give you an easy way to adjust the height of eash leg individually.


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

If you lay everything on its' side then take your picture it should come out right side up; make sure you lay everything on its' right side as you are facing it or the pics will be upside down...great looking bench. ken


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

Somehow my answer ended up on the wrong post. If you lay everything on its' side then take your picture it will come out right. Be sure to lay everything on its' "right" side or your pics will be upside down...that is easier than using windows 7. Beautiful bench, by the way. ken


----------

